# ischnothele caudata experience



## ornamentalist (Aug 10, 2011)

anyone have any experience with these? or where they are available from in uk? iv been running searches on them turning up not a deal.
i own a linothele megatheloides, is care and adult size approx the same? im really getting into the diplirids i love how they look and the huge webs they do like tegenaria gigantea!
thanks :biggrin:


----------



## formi (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi,
At least in CZ there were two "populations" available I caudata and I caudata from Isla Margharita. I have two adult females of Isla Margharita and they are prety easy to keep. Linothele is one of the biggest diplurids I. caudata is much more smaller, adult is slightly more than 1 cm in body but they do quite impresive webs and has nice coloration. Youngs go well on fruit flies or small cricets. 
No idea if somebody offer them in UK but I am prety sure they are available from German breaders.


----------



## peterUK (Nov 2, 2011)

> I am prety sure they are available from German breaders.


They are available from  HERE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Nov 4, 2011)

You can also keep them in a large social set up. I have a small colony that has been running for 2+ years now. I'm on the 3rd generation.


----------



## fartbreath (Nov 5, 2011)

peterUK said:


> They are available from  HERE


I just checked out the site and came across one of the most beautiful Linothele megatheloides I have ever seen. Thanks for the link!


----------

